# 100C continuous 200C burst cell - Lonestar EV Performance



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is the data sheet on our new cell we are switching over to.


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

We call it the 200C cell because of the burst rating which could be used if you built a 1000HP electric drone launcher system
https://www.facebook.com/LonestarEVRacing/videos/1617598998256090/


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

They are available from www.ampahaulic.com
check the webpage for current pricing.


----------



## jwiger (Oct 18, 2014)

How do I get a quote for a 20kwh 84s pack?

Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

jwiger said:


> How do I get a quote for a 20kwh 84s pack?
> Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


Check out our website www.ampahaulic.com
hit the link to send email with requirements to us. or our facebook page.
happy to quote


----------

